# Another Carrier Air V Blinking Light Problem



## bkm (Oct 29, 2012)

Last year I had the issue with the blinking light on the AC unit so I thought it was that particular campground voltage issue, because I reset the unit and it worked fine for the rest of the weekend without any issues. It was late in the year and the AC was not used anymore for 2015.

Fast forward to this weekend at a different campground, and right out of the gate, same thing. What is weird is the unit blows Ice cold and only shuts down while it has already been running. It has never failed to start up, just shuts down and does the 5 blinks for a few minutes and then it would start back up. Sometimes it would be fine for an hour or so and then it would start blinking and then completely lock down until the ac and dc power was completely disconnected.

It seemed to shut down always at the end of the cooling cycle when the fan goes from high to low.

I've heard of the circuit board going out on these, but never heard the symptoms related to their failure.

Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

2.3 DUCTED UNIT WILL NOT COOL

1. Green LED light flashes 5 times

A. Check 115 volt AC power source
Momentarily disconnect 12 VDC power source
Disable compressor malfunction test switch.
Check AMP draw.
Check Δ T

2. Unit cools for a few moments then stops cooling

A. Remove grill, verify evaporator coil probe is inserted into coil.
Check AMP draw.
Check Δ T
Replace unit

This is from the Air V manual. "Check Δ T" had me going for a bit until I found a reference in another AC manual. Check change in temperature. Is the AC making cold air at a reasonable temperature. Could be a charge problem.

I could not find a reference to where the heck is the compressor malfunction test switch.

Sorry... not much help!


----------



## bkm (Oct 29, 2012)

It blows Ice cold then just shuts off and blinks. It will go through the blinking process for a few minutes and then kick back on. Sometimes after it kicks back on it will be fine for a few hours, but once it shuts down for a third time, it locks out and has to be reset.

I'm about ready to just say screw it and replace the whole unit and install a manual thermostat for the furnace.


----------



## MacAttack (Mar 17, 2015)

Save yourself the headache of messing with it and replace it. That's what I did. No more blinking light, no more worries.


----------

